# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Mpls cop shoots, kills Australian woman

## chudrockz

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...olis?CMP=fb_gu

Body cam turned off. She called 911 herself to report a noise in the alley. Another day. Sigh.

----------


## phill4paul

Other articles mentioned she went out to meet them in her pajamas and they shot her through their car door. FFS, Do Not Call Cops.

----------


## phill4paul

> THE police officer who shot dead an Australian woman after she called 911 for help in America’s Midwest has been identified by local media.
> 
> *Mohamed Noor was allegedly sitting in the passenger seat of a police car when he shot across his partner, killing 40-year-old Justine Ruszczyk Damond about 11.30pm* Saturday local time, according to KSTP.
> 
> Sources told KSTP Ms Damond was shot multiple times. Noor and the unidentified partner have been placed on paid administrative leave.
> 
> Noor reportedly joined the Minneapolis police department in March 2015 and is the first Somali-American police officer assigned to the 5th Precinct in the southwest part of the city.


http://www.news.com.au/world/north-a...ca3d8f4bc7df91

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Her stepson, Zac Damond, said she had called police after hearing a noise near her house.


*DO NOT CALL COPS*

----------


## William Tell

> *Mohamed Noor was allegedly sitting in the passenger seat of a police  car when he shot across his partner, killing 40-year-old Justine  Ruszczyk Damond about 11.30pm* Saturday local time, according to KSTP.
> 
> 
> Sources told KSTP Ms Damond was shot multiple times. Noor and the  unidentified partner have been placed on paid administrative leave.
> 
> Noor reportedly joined the Minneapolis police department in March 2015  and is the first Somali-American police officer assigned to the 5th  Precinct in the southwest part of the city.


We have enough problems with local governments without bringing foreign mercenaries into our streets. Somalia, smh can't make this stuff up.

----------


## sparebulb

Look at me.

I'm the police now.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Goons gonna goon...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We have enough problems with local governments without bringing foreign mercenaries into our streets. Somalia, smh can't make this stuff up.


That was my first thought as well, we have a hard enough time keeping our home grown warlords in check, and here we are dealing with turd world Somali trash cops on top of everything else.

----------


## Anti Federalist

From the comments:




> Sonos  • an hour ago 
> 
> A cop and a Somali? Worst of any possible scenario.
> Never call the cops unless you want to get shot. Whatever situation you are in will become endlessly worse once the police arrive.

----------


## tod evans

> We have enough problems with local governments without bringing foreign mercenaries into our streets. Somalia, smh can't make this stuff up.


Racist!

Reported for diversity intolerance.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## phill4paul

> From the comments:

----------


## Anti Federalist

Meanwhile, across the pond...

I can only imagine how this will play out as more Somalis become cops.

*Dogwalker Hospitalised After Attack By Somalian Migrant Who Said ‘Dogs are Unclean’*

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017...-dogs-unclean/

by Virginia Hale18 Jul 20171,905

A middle aged woman had to be hospitalised in Vienna following a brutal beating in broad daylight by a veiled Somali asylum seeker offended by her pet dogs.

The victim, named only as Ingrid T., described how she was talking with neighbours at the gate of her garden, accompanied by dogs — her deaf, almost-blind, three-legged Collie mix “sitting peacefully” alongside while 10-month-old ‘Poco’ meandered along an alleyway towards her parents’ house  — when she “saw a pretty, veiled woman approaching slowly.”

“I knew some people from these countries do not like dogs, so I went to Poco and wanted to pull him back,” the 54-year-old told Krone from her hospital bed in the Austrian capital.

The 18-year-old Somali asserted, “The animals are unclean,” Ingrid recalled, stating that her attacker then “grabbed me, spun me around and scratched me” until both women fell to the floor.

*It took the efforts of three men to manage to pull the asylum seeker away from the Austrian dog owner, who told Krone the assault left her unable to feel her legs.*

Staff at Wilhelminen Hospital had to operate twice on Ingrid who  — her knee smashed in the attack  — required an artificial knee to be surgically implanted.

The Vienna native told Krone she believed her ordeal came about as a result of clashing cultures, revealing that she had heard the Somali’s husband say: “We don’t want dogs  — they are filthy!”

With her recovery expected to take a long time, and the migrant attacker lacking any type of liability insurance, Ingrid’s lawyer said it is unclear who will pay for damages caused, and noted “This will probably be a precedent.”

As NGOs and taxpayer-funded rescue missions ferry thousands of Africans from the Libyan coast to Italy each week, Austria has repeatedly called for Europe to close the Mediterranean route, warning that the nation will impose border checks and deploy soldiers on its frontier with Italy if the influx does not slow.

*Local media reported this week that moves by the nation to secure its border look to be justified after the director of the Italian Refugee Council, Christopher Hein, threatened to send tens of thousands of migrants to Austria.

“Let us welcome every ship, our ports wide open for the refugees and then, with buses and trains at our disposal, we will send the majority of the people to [Austria’s] Brenner Pass, and to Ventimiglia where they can cross to France,” he declared, appearing on German television.*

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## euphemia

So don't go to Minneapolis because of all the white people rioting and looting, right?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The officers were speaking with Dramond when Noor fired across Harrity, hitting the 40-year-old woman in the abdomen. Harrity was “stunned” his partner opened fire, police sources told local NBC affiliate KARE.
> ...
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nati...icle-1.3334772


"Stunned"? A muzzle blast across the face might do that. Wonder if there was a struggle between the two cops after that? A properly trained cop might anticipate that his foreign partner had gone full jihadi, and that the next shot would be for him. Come to think of it, maybe it was meant for him, and hit the woman instead.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Meanwhile, across the pond...
> 
> I can only imagine how this will play out as more Somalis become cops.
> 
> *Dogwalker Hospitalised After Attack By Somalian Migrant Who Said ‘Dogs are Unclean’*
> ...
> With her recovery expected to take a long time, and the migrant attacker lacking any type of liability insurance, Ingrid’s lawyer said it is unclear who will pay for damages caused, and noted “This will probably be a precedent.”
> ...


Hold on, I thought that in the Eurotopia paradise, all medical care is free? That's what Bernie Sanders said.

----------


## sparebulb

I'm cutting my emotional losses now by playing the odds.

Odds are that this foreigner (the woman) was an anti-gun, pro big government leftist who's first, and only, thoughts are to turn to government to solve or assist in every aspect of her life.  Plus, she chose to live in the People's Republic of Minneapolis.

Therefore, I declare that we can put this in the enemy body count tally.

I could be all wrong.

But the odds are with me.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Immigrant kills immigrant...

For those who claim that only "citizens" have rights, no harm no foul?  Right?

----------


## Slave Mentality

> I'm cutting my emotional losses now by playing the odds.
> 
> Odds are that this foreigner (the woman) was an anti-gun, pro big government leftist who's first, and only, thoughts are to turn to government to solve or assist in every aspect of her life.  Plus, she chose to live in the People's Republic of Minneapolis.
> 
> Therefore, I declare that we can put this in the enemy body count tally.
> 
> I could be all wrong.
> 
> But the odds are with me.



Hmmm, so this Somali could very well have saved the life of a future victim she would have surely ratted out down the road.  The odds are definitely with you.

A wash:  +1(Somali Pig)-1(Busybody)=0

----------


## navy-vet

> I'm cutting my emotional losses now by playing the odds.
> 
> Odds are that this foreigner (the woman) was an anti-gun, pro big government leftist who's first, and only, thoughts are to turn to government to solve or assist in every aspect of her life.  Plus, she chose to live in the People's Republic of Minneapolis.
> 
> Therefore, I declare that we can put this in the enemy body count tally.
> 
> I could be all wrong.
> 
> But the odds are with me.


could be....the thought came to me as well when I perused her site...gag

----------


## shakey1

> After an Australian woman was shot dead by police in Minneapolis, experts are questioning why the officers' body cameras were not turned on during the encounter.  Justine Ruszczyk, who used the last name Damond, reportedly called 911 after hearing a noise near her home on Saturday, according to her stepson-to-be. She was fatally shot by one of the responding officers. 
> Although Minneapolis police have not named the officers involved, NBC affiliate KARE quoted sources as identifying the officer who shot Damond as Mohammed Noor. Police sources also told KARE that Noor, who was in the squad car's passenger seat, aimed across his partner and out the window to fire at Damond.


http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/...xperts-n783806

----------


## Swordsmyth

The cameras being off should be taken as evidence of malice.

----------


## sparebulb

> Hmmm, so this Somali could very well have saved the life of a future victim she would have surely ratted out down the road.  The odds are definitely with you.
> 
> A wash:  +1(Somali Pig)-1(Busybody)=0


We, of course, don't actually think this way normally, but......

The hardening of the heart is part of the blowback.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We, of course, don't actually think this way normally, but......
> 
> The hardening of the heart is part of the blowback.


Lord knows I've tried, oh, how I have tried...tried to embrace the concept that my fellow man, regardless of who he is where he came from, all he wants is freedom and liberty and to live life in peace.

I've come to understand that this is infantile nonsense.

20 generations of my family have created, in the face of enormous hostility and incredible odds and unspeakable hardship, a culture of enlightenment and individual liberty and prosperity the likes of which the world has never seen before.

I will do what I can to prevent that from being handed over to hostile, alien cultures of sloth, of ignorance, of dependency and of servitude.

(And yes, I am well aware of the fact that, this work begins in my own backyard. Half a dozen "People of Wal Mart" pictures proves that point.)

----------


## oyarde

> So don't go to Minneapolis because of all the white people rioting and looting, right?


Minneapolis is the communist capital between Illinois and the East Coast and is not part of the midwest .

----------


## Anti Federalist

Happens all the time.

A "malfunction"...now move the $#@! along, maggot. - Officer Friendly.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## SeanTX

> Happens all the time.
> 
> A "malfunction"...now move the $#@! along, maggot. - Officer Friendly.


Just saw a news report on ABC that said the bullet went through the open window (others had said "the door", as if he was maybe holding in his lap and it accidentally 'went off' ). 

So it sounds like it may have been an aimed, intentional shot. Maybe her cell phone "looked like a gun" in the dark. 

Though other reports I've seen say she was shot in the abdomen -- she was only 5' 4" so you'd think a shot fired at window level would hit her higher. Some reports say multiple shots fired, one hitting -- others say just one shot. 

All confusing info, but that's what they are doing, on purpose -- dragging out the preliminary investigation until the news cycle moves on to something involving a celebrity or whatever.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

As guilty as this cop looks with the information presented so far, don't doubt for a second that the issue of _precedent_ will weigh heavy on the machinations now happening behind the scenes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hold on, I thought that in the Eurotopia paradise, all medical care is free? That's what Bernie Sanders said.


It is...and you are healed with unicorn farts.

----------


## SeanTX

The shooter is refusing to talk, the driver says there was a "loud sound" as they drove up, then she approached and Officer Noor shot her -- so sounding not like an unintentional discharge. 

Sounds like what the Balch Springs TX cop claimed when he shot the black teenager a couple months back (claimed he heard fireworks that could have been gun shots).

It can still be spun with the same "tragic accident" angle though, so it's all good. Looks like another outrageous case that will end up being a nothing burger -- a big payout for the taxpayers to make though : 

https://dps.mn.gov/divisions/ooc/new...-Shooting.aspx




> Update on BCA Investigation of Minneapolis Officer Involved Shooting
> 
> ST. PAUL — The Minnesota Department of Public Safety Bureau of Criminal Apprehension (BCA) today confirmed identity of the two Minneapolis Police Department officers involved in an officer involved shooting incident on Saturday, July 15. The BCA is conducting the investigation at the request of the Minneapolis Police Department.
> snip
> 
> BCA agents interviewed Officer Harrity earlier today.* Officer Noor has declined to be interviewed by BCA agents at this time.* Officer Noor’s attorney did not provide clarification on when, if ever, an interview would be possible.
> 
> According to the BCA’s preliminary investigation, officers Harrity and Noor responded to a 911 call from a woman now identified as Ruszczyk of a possible assault near her residence just after 11:30 p.m. Saturday. Officer Harrity was driving. Officer Noor was in the passenger seat.
> 
> ...

----------


## FSP-Rebel



----------


## Anti Federalist

> There is a dead woman. We have a body. We have a murder weapon. We know who fired the gun and murdered her. What more evidence does this DA need?


There is a dead *white* woman.

This prosecutor knows there will be no protest, no riots, no upset of any kind, so, $#@! it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Damond’s family is “deeply distressed and unhappy” following Freeman’s remarks, said Bob Bennett, the attorney representing the family.


Write 'em a SWLOD.

That'll fix it.

----------


## phill4paul

Some one should have asked him, that if Mpls is stonewalling the investigating, why he hasn't he called the state DA.

----------


## SeanTX

> There is a dead *white* woman.
> 
> This prosecutor knows there will be no protest, no riots, no upset of any kind, so, $#@! it.


Well, shortly after it happened there was a large, silent march of people carrying signs through her neighborhood. And protests drawn with chalk on the sidewalk.

The BLM-crowd sometimes had the right idea, you have to make some noise and takes some risks and be disruptive to get any attention, if you're going to protest.  Though some of what they do is totally counter-productive (like blocking interstates and such). 

And unfortunately they always pick the wrong cases to protest, and want to make everything "black versus white" when really it's all about "Blue vs. you."

----------


## Weston White

This was a completely justifiable use of force, Damond is at fault for being out in public, unsupervised and without a hijab.  (And if all else fails, her cellphone looked like a firearm or she was reaching around her waistband.)  I mean come on, she was litterly begging to be killed.

----------


## William Tell

> Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman said Wednesday that he does not  yet have the evidence to file charges against a Minneapolis police  officer in the shooting death of Justine Damond, *blaming a lack of  evidence and investigators in the case that havent done their job.*


That I can believe. But then again neither has he.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The  father of an Australian woman who was fatally shot by a Minnesota  police officer this year said he was "deeply concerned" about the  state's investigation into her death.
"We  are apprehensive that perhaps the BCA [Minnesota Bureau of Criminal  Apprehension] has not fulfilled its promise," John Ruszczyk, the father  of Justine Damond, said at a news conference in Sydney this morning.
"We are deeply concerned about the possibility that the initial investigation was not done properly," he added.


Ruszczyk's  comments came just days after Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman was  recorded on video last week telling activists that he didn't have  enough evidence to charge Noor because investigators "haven't done their  job."
Freeman  later issued an apology to the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal  Apprehension, a division of the Minnesota Department of Public Safety,  saying, "I was wrong to discuss both the agency's work and what  discussions we are having internally."


Ruszczyk  said today, "At the least, Mr. Freeman's comments cast doubt on the  description of how Justine's death occurred as it was initially put out  by the BCA and the attorney for the officer driving the squad car."
"We  continue to implore Mr. Freeman and the prosecutor's office to continue  to pursue a rigorous investigation and examination of evidence in the  events leading to Justine's death," he added. "We expect them to fill in  any gaps in the BCA's work honestly and fairly but completely."
The  Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension said in a statement today it  is "committed to conducting a fair, impartial and thorough investigation  as we gather the facts and evidence in this case."
"We  have consulted with that office from the very beginning of this  investigation and will continue to work with them as needed to provide  any additional information that they deem appropriate as they review the  case," the statement said. "This ongoing collaboration between  prosecutors and investigators is a typical part of the review process."

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/australian...opstories.html

----------


## sparebulb

It might be time for Mr. Ruszczyk to consider crafting a SWLOD to the investigative parties.

Perhaps he should send one to the City Council and the Mayor as well.

----------


## SeanTX

> Ruszczyk's  comments came just days after Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman was  recorded on video last week telling activists that he didn't have  enough evidence to charge Noor because investigators "haven't done their  job."
> *Freeman  later issued an apology to the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal  Apprehension*, a division of the Minnesota Department of Public Safety,  saying, "I was wrong to discuss both the agency's work and what  discussions we are having internally."


Nice how he apologizes to the Blue Line for saying something against them , but doesn't apologize to the citizens for not doing his job (though I suppose you could say he is doing what he's supposed to do, looking out for other members of "the team").

----------


## tod evans

> It might be time for Mr. Ruszczyk to consider crafting a SWLOD to the investigative parties.
> 
> Perhaps he should send one to the City Council and the Mayor as well.


Maybe he could try to stage "protests" where folks burn stuff, block traffic and steal from businesses....




There's only one correct answer to a war waged on the citizenry....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There is a dead *white* woman.
> 
> This prosecutor knows there will be no protest, no riots, no upset of any kind, so, $#@! it.


I wonder if it was a black man killed and BLM erected a memorial if it would be removed because "hate has no place in Minneapolis"?


*Police remove white nationalists' memorial for woman shot by Somali cop*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/12/26...omali-cop.html

A memorial created by a white supremacist group to honor an Australian woman killed by a Somali officer last summer has been removed by Minneapolis police.

John Elder, a Minneapolis Police Department spokesman, told Minnesota Public Radio News that an officer cleared the memorial when the department learned it was displayed outside its headquarters.

"We cannot allow any memorial and anything like that to be put up at that location," Elder told the radio station.

FILE - In this May 2016 image provided by the City of Minneapolis, police officer Mohamed Noor poses for a photo at a community event welcoming him to the Minneapolis police force. Noor fatally shot Justine Damond, an Australian native on July 15, 2017. Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman, a Minnesota prosecutor said he doesn't yet have enough evidence to charge Noor who killed Damond, blaming investigators who "haven't done their job." (City of Minneapolis via AP, File)

Justine Damond was shot and killed by this officer, Mohamed Noor.  (AP)

In July, Justine Ruszczyk Damond, 40, was shot and killed by Officer Mohamed Noor after she called to report a possible sexual assault. Noor’s partner, Matthew Harrity, was reportedly startled by a loud noise near their squad car.

Damond died at the scene. No charges have been filed.

RELATIVES OF AUSTRALIAN WOMAN KILLED BY SOMALI-BORN MINNEAPOLIS COP CAST DOUBT ON INVESTIGATION

One family will be having an incomplete Christmas this year. 

On Friday, Identity Evropa activists created a shrine for Justine Damond at the 5th Precinct in Minneapolis, MN, where her Somali-born killer – whom a judge recently decided not to charge – was assigned. pic.twitter.com/bzPntJq0aO

— IDENTITY EVROPA (@IdentityEvropa) December 23, 2017

Identity Evropa, a white nationalist group founded in Northern California, said on its Twitter account it put up the memorial Friday. The group posted pictures of the memorial with a caption reading: “One family will be having an incomplete Christmas this year. On Friday, Identity Evropa activists created a shrine for Justine Damond at the 5th Precinct in Minneapolis, MN, where her Somali-born killer -- whom a judge recently decided not to charge -- was assigned.”

The group helped organize participants in the deadly white nationalist rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, in August.

The memorial to Damond consisted of a framed portrait, candles, roses and signs reading, "United We Stand." The Star Tribune reported that only the extinguished candles remained on Saturday night.

Jacob Frey, Minneapolis’ mayor-elect, condemned the memorial.

CORRECTS FAMILY NAME - John Ruszczyk makes a statement in Sydney, Thursday, Dec. 21, 2017, demanded a more rigorous probe into the fatal shooting of his daughter, Justine Ruszczyk Damond, by Minneapolis police. John Ruszczyk said his family was deeply concerned about the possibility "the initial investigation was not done properly, and with the greatest integrity or sense of completeness." (AP Photo/Rick Rycroft)
John Ruszczyk, Justine's father, called on investigators to open up a more rigorous probe into his daughter's killing.  (AP)

*“I condemn the perpetrators and their tactics in the strongest possible terms,” Frey said in a statement. “Identity Evropa and those who share their values have no place in our city. Hate has no place in Minneapolis. Period.”*

Hennepin County Attorney Michael O.  Freeman has yet to decide whether to file criminal charges against Noor. Freeman expressed frustration during a union holiday reception earlier this month, telling activists he did not have enough evidence to charge Noor and said investigators “haven’t done their job.”

He also suggested that Noor’s refusal to speak to investigators had put prosecutors in a difficult position.

"I have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, (that) the moment he shot the gun, he feared for his life. And he used force because he thought he was gonna be killed," Freeman said. "But I can't. He won't answer my questions because he doesn't have to, OK?"

Freeman later apologized to investigators and said his comments had been ill-advised.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh, and of course the cop skated.

----------


## Danke

MINNEAPOLIS (AP)  A Minneapolis police officer who shot and killed an unarmed Australian woman in July minutes after she called 911 to report a possible sexual assault behind her home was charged Tuesday with murder and manslaughter.
Officer Mohamed Noor turned himself in Tuesday after a warrant was issued for his arrest. He shot Justine Ruszczyk Damond, a 40-year-old life coach, on July 15 minutes after she called 911. Damond's death drew international attention, cost the police chief her job and forced major revisions to the department's policy on body cameras.
Hennepin County Attorney Mike Freeman planned a Tuesday afternoon news conference to discuss the charges. The criminal complaint specified third-degree murder "for perpetrating an eminently dangerous act" and the manslaughter charge alleges Noor acted with "culpable negligence creating unreasonable risk."
Conviction on the first charge carries a presumptive sentence of 12 ½ years; the second, four years. Bail was set at $500,000.
Noor has not spoken publicly about the case and declined to answer questions from investigators. His attorney, Thomas Plunkett, confirmed Noor turned himself in, but had no other immediate comment.
Damond's father, John Ruszcyzk, and her fiance, Don Damond, issued a joint statement on behalf of both families, saying they applauded the decision to charge Noor "as one step toward justice for this iniquitous act."
"No charges can bring our Justine back. However, justice demands accountability for those responsible for recklessly killing the fellow citizens they are sworn to protect, and today's actions reflect that," the statement said.
Noor's partner the night of the shooting, Matthew Harrity, told investigators that he was startled by a loud noise right before Damond approached the driver's side window of their police SUV. Harrity, who was driving, said Noor then fired his weapon from the passenger seat. Damond died of a gunshot wound to the abdomen.
The criminal complaint described Harrity hearing the noise and catching a glimpse of a person's head and shoulders outside his window. It said Harrity was startled, perceived his life was in danger, pulled his gun and held it to his ribcage pointing downward.
It said Harrity then heard a sound like a lightbulb breaking, saw a flash and looked to his right to see Noor had fired his weapon.
"There is no evidence that, in that short timeframe, Officer Noor encountered, appreciated, investigated, or confirmed a threat that justified the decision to use deadly force," the criminal complaint said. "Instead, Officer Noor recklessly and intentionally fired his handgun from the passenger seat, a location at which he would have been less able than Officer Harrity to see and hear events on the other side of the squad car."
The officers did not turn on their body cameras until after the shooting, and there was no squad camera video of the incident.
The lack of video was widely criticized, and Damond's family members were among the many people who called for changes in procedure, including how often officers are required to turn on their cameras.
The shooting also prompted questions about the training of Noor, a two-year veteran and Somali-American whose arrival on the force had been celebrated by city leaders and Minnesota's large Somali community. Noor, 32, had trained in business and economics and worked in property management before becoming an officer.
Then-Chief Janee Harteau defended Noor's training and said he was suited to be on the street, even as she criticized the shooting itself. But Harteau  who was on vacation when the shooting happened and didn't make her first public appearance until several days after the shooting  was forced out soon after by Mayor Betsy Hodges, who said she had lost confidence in the chief.
Harteau's replacement, Medaria Arradondo, quickly announced a policy change requiring officers to turn on their body cameras in responding to any call or traffic stop. Recent reports show the department is not yet in full compliance.
Damond's shooting was the third high-profile police shooting in Minnesota in recent years in which a prosecutor made a charging decision rather than relying on a grand jury, a process criticized for secrecy and for the rarity of officers being charged. But in this case, Freeman convened a grand jury to investigate, but maintained the decision to charge would be his.
The move came about a month after Freeman was captured on video at a holiday reception in December, complaining that investigators hadn't brought him enough evidence to charge Noor. Freeman apologized just a few days later, saying he shouldn't have discussed the case in detail in public. About a month later, dozens of officers received subpoenas to testify before the grand jury.
Noor has been on paid leave since the shooting.
___

https://www.yahoo.com/news/minneapolis-officer-shot-australian-woman-turns-self-164732912.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'm stunned they are prosecuting.

----------


## RJB

> I'm stunned they are prosecuting.


I'm guessing it's because they shot an Australian.    I read a while ago that the Australian people and government were pretty POed about this.  There may be some international pressure involved. It's like Trump intervening when those basketball players were jailed in China for shoplifting-  except in this case a foreigner was genuinely abused.

----------


## otherone

> He shot Justine Ruszczyk Damond, a 40-year-old _life coach_,


Won't look good on her resume.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The criminal complaint described Harrity hearing the noise and catching a glimpse of a person's head and shoulders outside his window. It said Harrity was startled, perceived his life was in danger, pulled his gun and held it to his ribcage pointing downward.
> 
> It said Harrity then heard a sound like a lightbulb breaking, saw a flash and looked to his right to see Noor had fired his weapon.


So let's get this straight. This officer is driving, and the woman makes some noise as she approaches his car that is so loud that it startles him into pulling his pistol. Then his trigger happy partner pulls his pistol and fires it across the front of his face and it's just a little "lightbulb break" sound? 

I call BS. He's lucky he didn't suffer hearing loss and have his mustache burned off by the muzzle flash.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Muzzle flash from 9mm, a common Police round.

----------


## phill4paul

> So let's get this straight. This officer is driving, and the woman makes some noise as she approaches his car that is so loud that it startles him into pulling his pistol. Then his trigger happy partner pulls his pistol and fires it across the front of his face and it's just a little "lightbulb break" sound? 
> 
> I call BS. He's lucky he didn't suffer hearing loss and have his mustache burned off by the muzzle flash.


  I call dumbass...




> It said Harrity was startled, perceived his life was in danger, pulled his gun and held it to his ribcage pointing downward.


   In a seated position that meant his gun was pointed at his legs or his dick. 

   The 2nd Law:
    Never Point The Gun At Something You Are Not Prepared To Destroy

----------


## Valli6

They should name Obama and Eric Holder in the lawsuit too, for their sophomoric social experimentation - forcing police departments to hire cops based on skin color, rather than competence.


https://kstp.com/news/lawsuit-justin...ments/5000058/



> *Lawsuit: Damond's Family Claims Former Minneapolis Police Officer, Partner 'Inexperienced'*
> _July 23, 2018 04:01 PM_
> 
> The family of Justine Damond filed a lawsuit Monday against the city and key figures in the case of her death.
> 
> Damond died just over a year ago when she was fatally shot by former Minneapolis police officer Mohamed Noor.
> 
> In the lawsuit, Damond's father, John Ruszczyk, claims the defendants violated the Fourth and 14th Amendments.
> 
> ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

Prosecutors in Minnesota have asked  the judge in the Mohamed Noor case to add a charge of Second Degree  Intentional Murder against Noor, the fired Somali ex-Minneapolis police  who shot and killed Justine Damond on July 15, 2017.
 “Interestingly, the assertions made by  the defendant in his probable cause brief that the defendant saw,  observed, pointed at, aimed at and fired a single shot at Ms. Ruszczyk  with the knowledge of what he was doing and who he was doing it to do  also support the theory that the defendant committed an intentional  homicide,” the court documents say. 

The Hennepin County Attorneys Office declined to comment as there is a gag order in the case. 

 Noor’s trial is scheduled to begin on April 1.  

More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/prosec...ustine-damond/

----------


## Danke

April 1st?

----------


## Swordsmyth

An  ex-Minnesota policeman on trial for murder said on Thursday that he  opened fire on an Australian woman who approached his car to protect his  partner who was struggling to get his gun.Mohamed  Noor, 33, is charged in the murder of 40-year-old Justine Ruszczyk  Damond, whom he shot through his patrol car window during the night of  July 15, 2017 in a dark alley while responding to her 911 call to report  a possible sexual assault near her Minneapolis home.
Noor  testified in a Minneapolis courtroom that he shot Damond after he and  his partner Matthew Harrity, who was in the driver's seat, heard a loud  noise. Harrity had trouble removing his gun from its holster and "he  turned to me with fear in his eyes," Noor said during his five-hour  testimony.
At  that moment Noor spotted a blonde-haired woman with a pink shirt near  the driver's side window raise her arm, he said. Noor put his left arm  across Harrity's chest to protect him from his own weapon before he  extended his gun past the steering wheel and fired one shot, he added.
"My  intent was to stop the threat and save my partner's life," he said,  noting that it was a "split-second decision" based on his officer  training.
Noor's defense attorneys called him to testify as their first witness after the prosecution rested their case on Thursday.
Noor  pleaded not guilty to charges of third-degree murder and second-degree  manslaughter, which carry respective penalties of up to 25 and 10 years  in prison.
Damond's family filed a civil lawsuit against the city and several police officers last month seeking $50 million in damages.
During  the trial that began two weeks ago, Noor's attorneys have tried to show  the Hennepin County District Court jury that Noor followed his training  and had good reason to be on guard when he responded to Damond's 911  call that night.
He  described his 29 weeks of cadet academy training in 2015, telling the  court about the counter-ambush training he went through during officer  survival week in the academy.
"The most important take for me is action is better than reaction," Noor said. "If you don't act, it's too late."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/ex-minnesota-...000818406.html

----------


## Danke

Ex-MPD Officer Noor Guilty On 2 Counts In Justine Ruszczyk Damond’s Death


April 30, 2019 at 5:11 pm
Filed Under:Mohamed Noor Trial, Verdict




MINNEAPOLIS (WCCO) — After about a day of deliberation, a jury has found Mohamed Noor, the former Minneapolis police officer who fatally shot Justine Ruszczyk Damond in 2017, guilty of third-degree murder and second-degree manslaughter in her death.


A day after attorneys made closing arguments, a jury of 10 men and two women declared their verdict for the 33-year-old officer Tuesday afternoon.


Damond, a 40-year-old dual citizen of the U.S. and Australia, called 911 to report a possible sexual assault in the alley behind her home minutes before she was shot.


On Monday morning, Attorney Amy Sweasy delivered closing arguments for the prosecution.


In part, she said no recovering or healing can be done because Damond is dead. She said mistakes were made and that Noor acted recklessly with intent to kill. The attorney added that Noor’s inexperience led to Damond’s death.


On the other hand, the defense attorney’s closing arguments were dramatic. Defense attorney Thomas Plunkett yelled and slammed his hands on the desk, saying that’s how fast Noor had to react.


He asked the jury to judge Noor only by his actions in that moment because that’s all that matters.


Throughout the trial, the defense has argued that Noor and his partner, Matthew Harrity, were spooked by a thump or noise on their squad car — possibly Damond hitting the squad as she walked up.


During his testimony, Noor explained how he heard his partner yell “oh Jesus” and reach for his gun.


“My partner feared for his life. He turned with fear in his eyes, he looked toward me and his gun was caught in his holster,” Noor said. “My intent was to stop the threat and save my partner’s life.”


Following the shooting, Noor said he felt his “whole world come tumbling down.”


“I couldn’t breathe. It’s like paralysis,” Noor said. “If I had known this was going to happen, I would never have been a cop.”


Prosecutors have questioned the supposed noise, noting investigators didn’t find forensic evidence of Damond’s fingerprints on the car.


Marsh Halberg, a former prosecutor and well-known defense attorney, sat through much of the testimony. He says Minnesota law allows for the use of deadly force if an officer perceives a threat.


“You don’t have to perceive an actual danger, it’s an apparent danger,” Halberg said.


In Noor’s partner’s testimony, Harrity explained to the jury how he thought the thump could be a possible ambush. He admitted he thought of his safety first.


Harrity then said he heard a “very mellow pop and saw a flash.” He said it sounded like a light bulb being dropped to the ground. Harrity said he didn’t know if he was shot but determined he was OK.


Harrity’s body camera footage was shown during the testimony. Damond can be heard in the video saying, “I’m dead, I’m dying.”


Harrity told Noor to holster his gun and began giving Damond CPR. At one point in the video, Noor gives CPR as Harrity instructs him. Harrity is heard saying, “Keep fighting, ma’am. Stay with us.”


Harrity testified their body cameras were not initially turned on the night of the shooting because Harrity said he didn’t think policy warranted it.
Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo testified that both Harrity and Noor should have turned on their body cameras when responding to the call for help.


The trial began on April 1.


_Check back with WCCO for the latest updates._


https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2019/04/30/ex-mpd-officer-noor-found-guilty-in-justine-ruszczyk-damonds-death

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

Good, you only get to shoot what you are sure you have a right to kill, you don't get to kill anything that startles you.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> “I couldn’t breathe. It’s like paralysis,” Noor said. “If I had known this was going to happen, I would never have been a cop.”


Think about that in prison.

----------


## Schifference

> An  ex-Minnesota policeman on trial for murder said on Thursday that he  opened fire on an Australian woman who approached his car to protect his  partner who was struggling to get his gun.Mohamed  Noor, 33, is charged in the murder of 40-year-old Justine Ruszczyk  Damond, whom he shot through his patrol car window during the night of  July 15, 2017 in a dark alley while responding to her 911 call to report  a possible sexual assault near her Minneapolis home.
> Noor  testified in a Minneapolis courtroom that he shot Damond after he and  his partner Matthew Harrity, who was in the driver's seat, heard a loud  noise. Harrity had trouble removing his gun from its holster and "he  turned to me with fear in his eyes," Noor said during his five-hour  testimony.
> At  that moment Noor spotted a blonde-haired woman with a pink shirt near  the driver's side window raise her arm, he said. Noor put his left arm  across Harrity's chest to protect him from his own weapon before he  extended his gun past the steering wheel and fired one shot, he added.
> "My  intent was to stop the threat and save my partner's life," he said,  noting that it was a "split-second decision" based on his officer  training.
> Noor's defense attorneys called him to testify as their first witness after the prosecution rested their case on Thursday.
> Noor  pleaded not guilty to charges of third-degree murder and second-degree  manslaughter, which carry respective penalties of up to 25 and 10 years  in prison.
> Damond's family filed a civil lawsuit against the city and several police officers last month seeking $50 million in damages.
> During  the trial that began two weeks ago, Noor's attorneys have tried to show  the Hennepin County District Court jury that Noor followed his training  and had good reason to be on guard when he responded to Damond's 911  call that night.
> He  described his 29 weeks of cadet academy training in 2015, telling the  court about the counter-ambush training he went through during officer  survival week in the academy.
> ...


Guy couldn't get out his weapon to shoot so partner did it. Hmm why not just move the vehicle? I always thought walk away was supposed to be a good option. Fearing for safety or ones life should not automatically mean assassinating another individual. I thought automatic weapons were banned in the US. Cops are the automatic weapon.

----------


## pcosmar

> Think about that in prison.


Protective custody is no fun,,and no guarantee.

----------


## RJB

> Guy couldn't get out his weapon to shoot so partner did it. Hmm why not just move the vehicle? I always thought walk away was supposed to be a good option. Fearing for safety or ones life should not automatically mean assassinating another individual. I thought automatic weapons were banned in the US. Cops are the automatic weapon.


I don't know.  Every time I see a friend put their hand on a gun, I shoot the first woman that I see.  It's a very natural reaction.

----------


## Stratovarious

> 


He'll get park service for a week, commuted to 1/2 day, be retired without pay (cough,,,,,that was for the news papers
and family of victim, he'll get full , fat pension).

----------


## timosman

City of Minneapolis agrees to pay a $20M settlement to the family of Justine Damond after the police officer who shot her is convicted of murder
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...slain-cop.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Settlement  in case of shooting of Justine Damond by Mohammed Noor involves $18  million paid to her family, and another $2 million given to an anti-gun  group

----------


## SeanTX

Sentenced to 12.5 years today -- his defense team had been asking that he serve one week a year centered around the victim's birthday 

So , at least he'll serve a few years, in protective custody, with special treatment and benefits that the JustUs system will see to it that he gets

----------


## sparebulb

> Settlement  in case of shooting of Justine Damond by Mohammed Noor involves $18  million paid to her family, *and another $2 million given to an anti-gun  group*


A veritable profit in post #18 stated this:




> I'm cutting my emotional losses now by playing the odds.
> 
>     Odds are that this foreigner (the woman) was an anti-gun, pro big government leftist who's first, and only, thoughts are to turn to government to solve or assist in every aspect of her life. Plus, she chose to live in the People's Republic of Minneapolis.
> 
>     Therefore, I declare that we can put this in the enemy body count tally.
> 
>     I could be all wrong.
> 
>     But the odds are with me


. 

A useless gash who is more dangerous dead than alive.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A former Minneapolis police officer was sentenced Friday to 12 years and  six months in prison for the fatal shooting of an unarmed Australian  woman who had been trying to report a crime.

Under  Minnesota sentencing guidelines, second-degree manslaughter carries a  penalty of 120-180 months, with the presumptive sentence of 150 months.
The  judge noted that third-degree murder calls for a 150-month sentence,  but given it is a lesser offense, she did not impose a sentence for that  crime.
In  addition to his imprisonment, Noor is now banned from using or  possessing guns or explosives. He must pay a $6,000 fine and restitution  yet to be determined, and provide a DNA sample.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/ex-cop-senten...171702597.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

Shot this woman on 15 July 2017.

Was not arrested until 20 March 2018.

----------


## tod evans

> Shot this woman on 15 July 2017.
> 
> Was not arrested until 20 March 2018.


The colors are all wrong in this case.

The current case suits the agenda...

Neither case addresses the problem.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We have enough problems with local governments without bringing foreign mercenaries into our streets. Somalia, smh can't make this stuff up.


Oh no, we need more like this...so say the open borders mob

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lord knows I've tried, oh, how I have tried...tried to embrace the concept that my fellow man, regardless of who he is where he came from, all he wants is freedom and liberty and to live life in peace.
> 
> I've come to understand that this is infantile nonsense.
> 
> 20 generations of my family have created, in the face of enormous hostility and incredible odds and unspeakable hardship, a culture of enlightenment and individual liberty and prosperity the likes of which the world has never seen before.
> 
> I will do what I can to prevent that from being handed over to hostile, alien cultures of sloth, of ignorance, of dependency and of servitude.
> 
> (And yes, I am well aware of the fact that, this work begins in my own backyard. Half a dozen "People of Wal Mart" pictures proves that point.)


3 years later and I stand by it

----------


## RJB

> Oh no, we need more like this...so say the open borders mob


It's only bigots who stereotype immigrants.  My TV and social media tells me that immigrants are only good.  They are hard working, freedom loving, family oriented folks.  Americans need to realize that immigrants are better than lazy, freedom hating Americans.  If they don't agree I can generalize and confidently state that it is because Americans are overwhelmingly racist.

----------


## John-G

Kelly Thomas also got his head beat in, he was begging to breath but they did not let go. What we are witnessing is more of a police problem than a race problem

----------


## tod evans

> Kelly Thomas also got his head beat in, he was begging to breath but they did not let go. *What we are witnessing is more of a police problem than a race problem*


Of course it is but that's not the agenda being pushed and you're a racist if you say otherwise.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

There's never enough reminders.  Do not call the pigs.

----------


## sparebulb

Guess who is getting out of prison sooner than you might think?

*Ex-cop’s murder verdict reversed in Australian woman’s death*

----------


## Occam's Banana

If only Justine Ruszczyk had had a *Not-Reaching Pouch* ...

----------


## kahless

Former Minneapolis police officer sentenced to 57 months in prison in deadly shooting of Australian woman
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mohamed...szczyk-damond/



> A former Minneapolis police officer who fatally shot an unarmed woman in 2017 was sentenced to 57 months in prison on a lesser charge Thursday after his murder conviction was overturned earlier this year. Mohamed Noor was initially convicted of third-degree murder and manslaughter in the 2017 fatal shooting of Justine Ruszczyk Damond, a 40-year-old dual U.S.-Australian citizen and yoga teacher who was engaged to be married.
> 
> Last month, the Minnesota Supreme Court tossed out Noor's murder conviction and 12 1/2-year sentence, saying the third-degree murder statute doesn't fit the case. The justices said the charge can only apply when a defendant shows a "generalized indifference to human life," not when the conduct is directed at a particular person, as it was with Damond.
> ....
> Damond's parents, John Ruszczyk and Maryan Heffernan, also asked the judge to impose the longest sentence. In a statement read by prosecutors, they called Damond's death "utterly gratuitous" and said that the Minnesota Supreme Court's overturning of a "poorly written law" didn't change the jury's belief that Noor committed murder.


The pundits won't cover this story since it does not fit any favorable political narrative for either party.  A white man or white woman it does not matter to them since they gain nothing.  The police could kill a multiple black celebrities and it will not matter in the long run.  Sure cities will temporarily burn in that case and the Democrats will get more support out of it. In the end however end nothing will change.   

The only way this will change if a multiple white elites are harmed or murdered by the police _(I do not advocate that and obviously that will never happen)_  Since everything in this world is all about them and their feelings whether people realize it or not.

People will continue to be harmed and murdered by police since it is being falsely considered an unusual event which it is not. If the news media-pundits are not covering it, which they largely do not, then for the people it is not happening.

----------


## Anti Federalist

With time served and good behavior, which allows for release after 2/3 of a sentence, it is likely Noor will be released in June of 2022, KTSP reports.

----------

